# Yahoo or Hotmail



## Baktash (Jan 9, 2003)

which one is the best?


----------



## Rhettman5.1 (Sep 25, 2002)

try this www.myway.com no ads or pop-ups, and 6 meg E=Mail for free !!...Rhett


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2003)

are you asking for just eMail or chat as well

HotMail allows 
... 2 mg of free storage space
... different reply to address
Yahoo Mail allows
... 6 mg of free storage space
... pop mail access and forwarding
... auto vacation response 
both have:
... junk mail filter
... address blocks
... virus checks

Hotmail - MSN Chat allows
... blocking contacts
... view of who has added you to their list
(must download Logitech service to share web cam shots)
Yahoo chat allows
... invisible login
... blocking certain addresses
(downfall - can't see who has added you)
... instant connection to webcam

This is just a wee list of the features. 
I have accounts on, and use, both - neither free service has ever given me grief.
I use AdsGone popup stopper (fabulous app!)

hope this helps
cheers
MDM


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

........Hi ! Rhett not heard of 'Myway' ...would recommend then ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

Netscape and Angelfire are definitely the best EMAIL accounts. They have 0 junk mail. And I do mean 0. 0,0,0! I don't mean 1 or 2 junk mails a month, I mean none at all, period. I didn't log in to Netscape for like half a year, and I didn't get any messages. Now, of course, if you start giving out your email address to companies or people you don't know well, well of couse then you might start getting junk mail. I mean that initially, when you create the account, you won't get any junk. So if you do, hand your email address out carefully. Angelfire is not giving out any addresses right now, though. 

Hotmail receives tons of junk mail, Yahoo does not receive many.


----------



## Rhettman5.1 (Sep 25, 2002)

I sure would recomend MyWay, no spam, no popups,no ads, they use google as their search engine. The site can be customized just like yahoo, or MSN, but pages load fast, E-mail accound has animations, smileys and diferent stationary..cruise on over and take a look ...Rhett www.myway.com


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Much appreciated Rhett as always ......take care


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

It looks almost exactly like Yahoo


----------



## Tarq (May 12, 2002)

Hello if the Chat feature makes a huge difference to your decision why not just sign up for Yahoo! Mail and then register your Yahoo! ID as a .NET passport. This means you can use Yahoo! Mail instead of Hotmail but still use MSN Chat, MSN Messenger and lots of other .NET enabled sites with [email protected]. Few people realise that you can use ANY e-mail as your .NET passport not just hotmail or msn.com. You first need to register on the site below and then reply to the e-mail they send to you to verify you own the address. Any further questions post back. Hope this helps.

http://register.passport.net/reg.sr...www.passport.net/Consumer/default.asp?lc=2057


----------



## Rhettman5.1 (Sep 25, 2002)

Yes, myway does look like yahoo, or very similar, it's because they are targeting yahoo, and they admit it, The providers took a poll and users stated they wanted a page without adds or pop-ups/pop-unders..my way complied...check your page load speeds for both, and you'll never see a pop-up at myway...Rhett


----------



## Phreak5758 (Feb 18, 2003)

Another pretty good email is Operamail.com I've been using it for years and only had one problem and havent seen a bit of junkmail unless it was my own stupidity


----------

